# Nemesis Project - weezy Jeferson 3.25" bars



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

The best freestyle MTB bars availible today just got better , Nemesis Project is proud to anounce our NEW Weezy Jefferson 3.25" Movin on up Bars are now availible in stock Ready to ship !!








The Nemesis Project Weezy bars feature 
3.25" Rise
8 degrees of Backsweep
4-degrees of upsweet
Width is 29"
Weight at full leanth is heavy !
All Nemesis Project bars offer a lifetime warrenty against bending , breaking and material failure to the orignal owner .
Current in stock colors :
Sick Mint 
BBQ black 
Gloss black 
Vicious blue 
Tight White 
and Trans red ( arriving Friday )

Nem-Pro direct price is $50 per bar + shipping
Please feel free to Email me if you are intrested in ordering a set of these handlebars !
We have over 100 pairs  of both the 3.25 " Weezy's and our orignal 2.60 street bars IN-STOCK!

Thanks
-Brad


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

do they have a bmx size clamp area? (looks like they do). or are they 25.4"/1inch ?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> do they have a bmx size clamp area? (looks like they do). or are they 25.4"/1inch ?


Very good quston !

All the nemesis project bars feature 22.2mm clamp Dia. ( BMX size )

If you need to run these on a 25.4 stem , please request a AtomLab shim spacer at time of ordering , these are availible for $5

-Brad


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> do they have a bmx size clamp area? (looks like they do). or are they 25.4"/1inch ?


they are 22.5mm(or whatever the bmx standard is) i've been using my bars on my slopestyle bike with a nemesis stem and a shim for over a year now with nary a slip yet...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i've been using my bars on my slopestyle bike with a nemesis stem and a shim for over a year now with nary a slip yet...


Same for me, though I don't ride nowhere near as hard.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


>


gawd that is a sexxy pic:thumbsup:


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I WANT MINEE!!  I'm STOKED.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

A Grove said:


> I WANT MINEE!!  I'm STOKED.


Yours are gonna look like WeezyJefferson the Disco years


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

yummmmmmy
got mine on tuesday i believe
rockin a ghettto shim until i buy one
super sickkkk


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Windowlicker said:


> yummmmmmy
> got mine on tuesday i believe
> rockin a ghettto shim until i buy one
> super sickkkk


I won a pair of those at the Spring Thaw raffle this year. I think I'm going to try a BMX stem that fits the bill...

Thanks for donating those Brad! :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Rock on. tres and a quarter is what I've been looking for. Looks good, now if only I had a reason to drop some cash, haha... my OG bars are still rocking strong.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

3.25" sounds awesome to me. Everything seems easier to me as far as manuals, etc. whenever my bars are higher. I'm at least super stoked to try them out!


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

Just got my Nem-Pro Folsom Prison bars. If only I knew they made these I'd have gone for the extra rise for sure!!!! Oh well, still happy.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm sure Brad will let you exchange them if they haven't been mounted... drop him an email.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A Grove said:


> I'm sure Brad will let you exchange them if they haven't been mounted... drop him an email.


+1, Brad is an awesome guy to deal with.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

A Grove said:


> I'm sure Brad will let you exchange them if they haven't been mounted... drop him an email.


If there not used yet then YES I can offer an exchange , The Weezy bars are moving out of here crazy fast thought . 
We have already moved throught the first run of samples from SeaOtter and are getting very close to being 100% SOLD OUT  Get your order in ASAP or these might be ALL GONE . I never thought we would sell this many soo quikly , thanks to everyone who has purchaced bars recently or in the past 3.25 and 2.60's it really helps we have some really cool stuff coming out before the end of summer .
THNKS
Brad


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

i rode on my new bars for the first time today..
sooo nice feeling, the first 180 i pulled today felt soooo dialed with them


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I just got my weezy's and other assorted goodies today!! Brad, you rule man!! Theres no way I can thank you enough for the kickass parts.

As soon as the clearcoat is dry enough to mount up, I'll be posting up some updated pics of these puppies


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

A Grove said:


> I just got my weezy's and other assorted goodies today!! Brad, you rule man!! Theres no way I can thank you enough for the kickass parts.
> 
> As soon as the clearcoat is dry enough to mount up, I'll be posting up some updated pics of these puppies


No worries Aaron , you hooked up on Nem-Pro components now :thumbsup: 
Can't wait too see how they turn out 
-Brad


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Checked on the clearcoat this morning and they'll be good to go when i get home in 5 hours. Pics will most certainly follow shortly.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

A Grove said:


>


OH WOW thoes came out looking sick Aaron!!! 
Great job!!:thumbsup:


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

They are PIMP. most def. Thanks for catering to my special needs of having matching bars to my frame. She's a beauty. I almost feel shameful to scratch her!!

Just kiddingg.....


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

Is that a different blue hue than mine?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

NotQuiteJdm said:


> Is that a different blue hue than mine?


I think that is the same blue , from the pic it's hard to tel if thats trans blue over chrome or straight powderblue 
Shoot me a PM either way I can match that color :thumbsup:

NOTE TO ALL: We do offer custom powdercoat colors for +$15 if you have a bike or something you want matched jsut send us a pic we can do ANY COLOR:eekster:


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

What's up with the Nemesis Project website? It seems nonexistent...?


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

go for the blog here
http://www.nem-pro.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

Folsom Prisons. Loving their width and backsweep. some more rise woulda been nice tho. Such as some Weezy Jeffersons... Oh well these are still nice.


----------

